

Cop to Google: Why did you ignore my question to Obama about drug policy? - jMyles
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/stephen-downing/silence-says-a-lot-an-ope_b_1250966.html

======
cpt1138
Its possible that "good" cop doesn't seem to realize how much money is
involved when the corporate plutocracy declares WAR ON [insert soundbyte that
appeals to the teaparty mentality]. Drugs, like Terror are money machines and
are not going away until the corporate influence goes away.

------
jMyles
It's pretty clear that Obama has tried to evade drug policy discussion, but
I'm surprised that Google didn't just ask him the question and let him give
his canned / broken record response.

------
jMyles
....and you're suggesting that Google is part of the "corporate plutocracy"
and as such affirmatively insulated President Obama from this and similar
questions?

